# W8 ECU pinout needed



## Blurple90 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi,
New to the forum. I recently swapped a W8 from TIP to o1e and solved all leaks and running issues this weekend. I would like to get cruise control working but don't have a Bentley and haven't been able to find an ECU pinout diagram. I am hoping someone here may have access to a pinout or know which pin needs the clutch cancel signal for cruise control to work.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## FredWA0GMH (Feb 5, 2017)

*W8 ECU Pinout*

Hi,

I just saw your request. The Cruise Control wiring is on repair page Y 667 in the service manual. Unfortunately it shows only the switch on the brake pedal. It connects to T121/55 (Pin 55). Pins 57, 75, 76 and 38 go to the cruise control switch. They show pins 7 and 4 of of the cruise control switch connected together then going to pin 38 of the ECU. They show show these wires going to A130, "instrument panel wiring harness".

I don't know why they don't show the clutch switch for the W8, but they do show the clutch switch for the other engines. The 6 speed wasn't originally available here in the W8, so maybe that's why. For the 1.8 L and 2.8 L engines it connects to pin 39 of the ECU. So if they kept the same pins for the W8, it should also be pin 39.

Let me know if this works.

Fred


----------

